# New site dedicated to Serial 1 - Harley Davidson's ebike brand



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Check it here: Serial 1 Forum


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Wow - no derailleurs, cables and suspension. Cool front/rear lights. The look is growing on me. Big battery pack and motor is center and low. Should be fun to ride, especially the 28 mph version. Now, how easy/hard will it be to change a rear flat with a belt drive and that "transmission hub" device?


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

...Isn't this splitting hairs _just a bit much?_

The implication being that the product doesn't belong on either a bike website OR a motorcycle website.


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

wschruba said:


> ...Isn't this splitting hairs _just a bit much?_
> 
> The implication being that the product doesn't belong on either a bike website OR a motorcycle website.


I'm pretty sure this is about managing audiences, and not taxonomic organization.

The thought process probably was that 1) the Serial 1 is going to catch fire (disaster pun unintended) and is going to appeal to an audience with less Venn diagram overlap with the traditional cycling audience, but is sizable enough to sustain its own critical mass; and 2) there is no need to subject these people to the petty cultural initiations/indoctrinations/dogmas/wars/etc. of the traditional cycling set.

Case-in-point, the sizeable contingent here and on MTBR's FB follow that inject themselves into otherwise eMTB-related discussions to proclaim/troll that e-biking is "cheating," 2nd-class cycling, dangerous, problematic, etc. This is a social/cultural conflict within the traditional cycling set that is irrelevant to a product that is pretty far removed from "grinding" and Type-2 fun as a pedal-equipped vehicle could be. It's basically a cruiser/fun bike with an expanded performance envelope that makes it workable as a transportation/commute device.

If I were managing the audience, of course I'd 1) set the Serial 1 apart so to reduce casual contact with a population known to have toxic tendencies when it comes to e-bikes and non-traditional bike marques, and 2) enact a different (i.e. Full Metal Banhammer) moderation stance when it comes to people who take the more-active effort to sign-up at a site they otherwise have no business to be at just to troll and be toxic.


----------

